# vote for your favorite picture



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Vote for your favorite "fun in the sun" picture. We'll vote until 8/10/10

riley's mom


mylissyk









laurie










enzos mom









simtek


bob dylan


jamm









joanne & asia


augustus mccrae's mom









mileysmom


hurley'smommy


essjay


ranger


rickyh


kjetilfb









eirepup


nash666


champ










gwen


rik









turtle66


faith's mommy










alank


heidi36oh









kazipj


firedancer722










carawgk










katie and paddy's mum



evilnesscroft










sophie mom


jemma's mum









hudson


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

there are so many great pictures again this month. So hard to pick a favorite


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I certainly see that every dog picture posted here had fun in the sun..... 

This was a very hard month for me to cast a vote for only one picture........


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

bumping up =)


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

That was so hard to choose just one! All the photos were great!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I couldn't pick just one picture. I loved them all! You all should win!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shucks! I forgot to enter, but at least I get to vote. These are some great pictures of good looking dogs.


----------

